# Molche fressen alle Kaulquappen, was tun?



## Luckyloser (7. Dez. 2015)

Hallo Teichbesitzer!

Ich bin neu hier, und hoffe von Euch einen Rat zu bekommen. Ich besitze seit einem Jahr einen Folien-Schwimmteich (Kat.III) in Österreich, ca. 33 m3 Wasser, 50% Pflanzenzone inkl. Skimmerteich mit (Bio)Filter, keine Fische.

Grundstätzlich ist alles super, nur macht mich bedenklich, dass dieses Jahr im Frühjar ca. 8 Springfrösche 4 Bälle abgelaicht haben. Es sind nicht alle Quappen geschlüpft, das bei jungen Froschweibchen vorkommt, aber tausend Geschlüpfte werdens schon gewesen sein. Das ist aber noch nicht das Problem. Es sind auch mindestens 10 Teichmolche zugewandert, wahrscheinlich aus dem Biotop aus der nahen Umgebung. Die Teichmolche freuen uns ganz besonders.

Nun war es aber so, dass die Teichmolche in wenigen Wochen ALLE Kaulquappen aufgefressen haben. Dass jeder __ Teichmolch ca. 100 Quappen fressen kann, hat mich sehr verwundert. Ich sah ihnen beim jagen zu, die Quappen haben keine Chance.

Mir tun nun die __ Frösche leid, sie bemühen sich Nachwuchs zu zeugen, und alle Babies werden aufgefressen. Mag sein, dass sich das nächstes Jahr ändert, aber ich denke durch den Molchnachwuchs werden es wohl immer mehr __ Molche werden.

Also jetzt meine Frage: Kann ich die Kaulquappen irgendwie schützen? Ich denke, dadurch dass die Quappen immer ganz runter tauchen wo es auf der Folie kaum Schlamm oder Steine oder Pflanzen gibt, können sie sich nicht verstecken, und die Molche haben leichtes Spiel.

Danke schon mal für sinnvolle Antworten!


----------



## laolamia (7. Dez. 2015)

moin,

lass der natur ihren lauf


----------



## Luckyloser (7. Dez. 2015)

Ja, das ist grundsätzlich auch meine Ansicht, aber an einem künstlich angelegten Teich ist nicht so viel natürliches dabei wie man gern hätte. In der Natur gibt es Räuber, die aber nicht nah an Häuser kommen würden. Das größere Problem ist, dass die Kaulquappen sich nicht verstecken können. In der Natur haben sie genug Steine und Pflanzen und Schlamm. Eine gesaugte, nackerte, saubere, einfärbige und glatte Teichfolie am Grund ist also alles andere als natürlich! Deswegen gilt m.M. das Argument hier nicht.

Vielleicht kann man Steine auf den Grund legen? Aber eigentlich wollte ich von Euch Ideen bekommen.


----------



## troll20 (7. Dez. 2015)

Einerseits möchtest du es natürlich aber andererseits eingreifen  ???
Und da du ja auch eine Pflanzenzone hast geh ich von einer sehr großen Überlebenschance für einige __ Frösche aus. Lass dich also nicht verrückt machen, du wirst sehen im Frühjahr tauchen mehr als genug Nachwuchs -Frösche auf. Gib dem Teich die Chance sein Natürliches Gleichgewicht zu finden. Und dazu gehört auch das in einem Jahr mehr von der einen Sorte und im nächsten Jahr mehr von der anderen Sorte überleben. 
Was Natürliche Feinde angeht, die kommen sogar bis in die Großstadt, wie bei mir z.B.
Den da waren Igel, __ Schlangen, __ Reiher und Storch nur der Anfang.


----------



## Tanny (7. Dez. 2015)

Hallo Luckyloser, 
 erstmal herzlich Willkommen 

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann hat Dein Teich eine große Pflanzzone?
Dort wird doch der Untergrund nicht "steril" sein, oder? 
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es eine Verbindung zwischen dem Schwimm- und dem Pflanzbereich 
gibt?

Dann müssten eigentlich genügend Kaulquappen dort überleben können. 
Es ist ja so, dass die __ Frösche so unendlich viele Eischnüre ablaichen, WEIL ihr Nachwuchs Nahrung für 
sehr viele verschiedene Teichbewohner darstellt. 

Tatsächlich bis zur eigenen Geschlechtsreife überleben tun von den Tausenden von Froschnachkommen 
auch ohne Schwimmteich nur einige wenige. 

Allerdings bekommt man das häufig gar nicht mit, weil die so versteckt leben und, wenn ihre Atmung sich um-
gestellt hat und die Beine entwickelt sind, sie heimlich still und leise abwandern. 

Das kann ich so sogar an meinen Tümpeln beobachten - und da gibt es Schlamm im Überfluss. 

Du kannst natürlich unten im Schwimmbereich ein paar Schutzmaßnahmen ergreifen - das wird auch 
alle anderen Unterwasserlebewesen sicher freuen. 

Vielleicht könnte man ein paar Hohlsteine verteilen: http://www.hausjournal.net/hohlsteine 
 Wenn man welche aus glattem Ton und gerundet nimmt, dürfte doch theoretisch (ich bin da kein Fachmann) 
das Risiko einer Planenverletzung aufgrund scharfer Kanten auch nicht gegeben sein. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## pema (7. Dez. 2015)

Luckyloser schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann man Steine auf den Grund legen?


Mach es.
Je mehr Versteckmöglichkeiten, desto größer die Überlebenschance. Also: schaden kann es auf keinen Fall.
Ich finde es sehr schön von dir, dass du dir Sorgen um den Froschnachwuchs machst - glaube aber auch nicht, dass __ Molche alle Kaulquappen fressen würden. Aber wie gesagt: mehr Versteckmöglichkeiten.
petra


----------



## StefanBO (7. Dez. 2015)

Natürlich kannst du in deinem künstlich gestalteten Teich auch künstliche Versteckmöglichkeiten anlegen. Eventuell gehen auch einzelne kleinere Körbe auf dem Boden, die entsprechend mit Schlamm/Totholz/Steinen gefüllt werden und so Versteckmöglichkeiten bieten.

Vielleicht hast du ja auch Platz für ein zusätzliches kleineres Becken, dass dann entsprechend anders (mit Bodengrund und Versteckmöglichkeiten) gestaltet werden kann. Oder auch als Hochteich, so dass __ Molche nicht/nur eingeschränkt zuwandern. So könnten auf kleinstem Raum unterschiedliche Bedingungen geschaffen werden. Wobei man sich aber auch darüber im Klaren sein sollte, dass die Natur dann selbst "entscheidet", wer sich wie durchsetzt.

In meinen kleinen runden Gabionen-Hochteich (Höhe 40 cm, Durchmesser 72/92 cm, rund 160 Liter) sind schon öfters beim Wasser auffüllen aus den Laichteichen Amphibienlarven gelangt ... Da es dort weniger bis keine Großlibellenlarven und Bergmolche gibt, verhalten sich z.B. Grasfroschkaulquappen dort oft anders als in den Teichen mit höherem Feindanteil.


----------



## Tottoabs (8. Dez. 2015)

Mörtelkübel neben dem Teich einbuddeln. Wasser einfüllen und ein paar Quappen da aufziehen.


----------



## Ansaj (9. Dez. 2015)

Hi Luckyloser,
herzlich Willkommen. Dein Teich hört sich toll an. Wo sind die Bilder? 
Ich halte es wie meine Vorredner: es werden sicher noch genug Quappen durchkommen, auch wenn du sie nicht mehr siehst. Wenn du willst, kannst du aber noch ein paar Steinen in den Teich legen.
Bist du sicher, dass die Kaulquappen innerhalb der Wochen, in denen die __ Molche alle aufgefressen haben sollen, nicht einfach schon abgewandert sind?
In meinem Teich sehe ich für einige Zeit Unmegen an Quappen, erst am Teichrand, später überall. Ich habe viele handgroße Steine im Teich, wo sich Kaulquappen (und Goldfischjunge leider auch) wunderbar verstecken können. Mit der Zeit werden es immer weniger (nur die Harten kommen in den Garten - im wahrsten Sinne ) und irgendwann sehe ich nur noch vereinzelt welche, aber es müssen noch genug vorhanden sein, denn etwas später gibt es eine Jungfroschwanderung durch unseren Garten.
Bei mir gibt es ehrlich gesagt viel zu viele Quappen, so dass ich jedes Frühjahr einen Nitritanstieg befürchte. Ein paar mehr Fressfeinde wären mir da ganz recht. Meine Fische spucken Kaulquappen von __ Kröten und Fröschen wieder aus. 
Mörtelkübel zum Aufziehen etc. geht natürlich auch. Das wäre mir aber zu riskant: wovon sollen sich die Quappen ernähren? Wie stellst du sicher, dass die Wasserhygiene gut bleibt (wenig Volumen mit viel Biologie), es nicht überhitzt etc.?

Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## troll20 (9. Dez. 2015)

Also im Schwimmbereich würde ich nichts hin packen,  wie schnell rammelt man beim Schwimmen da gegen oder wenn da einer Kopplung drauf semmelt, schönen Dank.
Bei 50% Pflanzenzone welche gewiss gut viel Versteck Möglichkeiten bietet, braucht es das auch nicht. 
Aber du schreibst was von sauberen Schwimmbereich, gibt es da einen Poolsauger, denn der frisst mehr Quallen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Dez. 2015)

Ansaj schrieb:


> Mörtelkübel zum Aufziehen etc. geht natürlich auch. Das wäre mir aber zu riskant: wovon sollen sich die Quappen ernähren? Wie stellst du sicher, dass die Wasserhygiene gut bleibt (wenig Volumen mit viel Biologie), es nicht überhitzt etc.?
> 
> Gruß
> Ansaj



Hi Ansaj,

das ist bei einem Mörtelkübel eigentlich ganz einfach zu lösen.

Mörtelkübel eingraben oder in Schatten stellen

Kaulquappen mit Fischfutter füttern (das sonst so bei uns Aquarianern verpönnte Flockenfutter ist da super verwendbar)

regelmäßige Wasserwechsel machen

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (9. Dez. 2015)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Kaulquappen mit Fischfutter füttern (das sonst so bei uns Aquarianern verpönnte Flockenfutter ist da super verwendbar)
> 
> regelmäßige Wasserwechsel machen


Scheibe Weißbrot tut es auch....und Wasserchemie ist bei Kaulquappen auch zu vernachlässigen. Denke mal welche Wasserchemie eine Pfütze / ein Tümpel hat, welcher am austrocknen ist.
Ggf. die abgefischten Algen (oder einen Teil davon) da als Futter rein.

Ich weiß nicht wie deine Filteranlage aussieht, könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass das der größte "Fressfeind" ist.


----------



## Luckyloser (10. Dez. 2015)

Danke für die Antworten bisher.

Und für alle, damit ihr Euch etwas vorstellen könnt ein Foto attached.

Also Filter verschluckt nichts, ist mit viel Kies bedeckt, und abgetrennt. Poolsauger hab ich keinen, aber ab und zu muss man die Sedimente schon manuell absaugen. Im Vergleich zu einem Tümpel mit Schlamm am Boden ist's rel. sauber.

Ich habe beobachtet, dass die Kaulquappen immer nach unten in den tiefen Bereich tauchen. Zwischen den Pflanzen "oben" kaum. Es hat ein paar Wochen gedauert, dann waren sie alle gefressen, obwohl sie noch nicht mal Beinchen hatten. Die __ Molche halten sich meist auch am Grund auf. Aber vielleicht ist es ja nächstes Frühjahr anders, aber ich kanns nicht glauben. Wenn dann müssen es die __ Frösche durch die große Anzahl schaffen.


----------



## troll20 (10. Dez. 2015)

Gefällt mir dein Teich, aber bei deinem Platz im Garten hätte er ruhig größer ausfallen können  
Na dann lass uns teilhaben an deiner Teich Entwicklung in den nächsten Jahren.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (10. Dez. 2015)

Hi Lucky

Doch, der ist sehr schön dein Teich,  würde mir auch gefallen.
Aber so wie das für mich auf dem Bild aussieht, ist der Pflanzenbereich baulich abgegrenzt vom Wasser. Da kann natürlich keine Kaulquappe reinschwimmen und Deckung suchen.  Denen bleibt nur der Präsentierteller Freiwasser.
Jetzt weiß ich nicht wirklich welche Art __ Frösche da ablaichen und welches Verhalten deren Quappen natürlicherweise haben. Die Quappen der Erdkröten in meinem Teich bevorzugen eher die flachen Randbereiche mit Deckung durch Pflanzen und Algen. Da sind zwar auch die Bergmolche und Libellenlarven unterwegs, aber die Quappen haben eben auch eine echte Chance Deckung zu finden.
Allerdings habe ich auch keinen Schwimmteich, d.h. das Einwachsen der Wasservegetation in Richtung Wasser, Schlamm auf dem Boden, Steine, alles, was menschiche Füße nicht wirklich angenehm finden, stört bei mir nicht und ist im Gegenteil gewünscht.

Im Fall Schwimmteich musst du wohl einen Kompromiss finden, sofern du auf Schwimmkomfort und Artenvielfalt wert legst.


Hi Totto,

das kann man leider nicht pauschalisieren, mit Kaulquappenentwicklung in Pfützen Tümpeln und vollgelaufenen Fahrspuren. Erfolgreich laichen können dort nur einige wenige Arten, deren Entwicklung ziemlich zügig verläuft.. Die Ansprüche der verschiedene Amphibienarten an ihre Laichgewässer (und überhaupt Lebensräume) sind unterschiedlich und teilweise auch sehr speziell. Das ist ja einer der Gründe, warum Universalisten wie Erdkröten noch vergleichsweise häufig sind, während andere Arten massiv gefährdet, bzw. aus weiten Teilen Deutschlands schon verschwunden sind.
In Österreich ist die Situation bestimmt ähnlich.


----------

